# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 1k-10k Followers 1-100 Likes 10k-50k Followers 10k+ Likes Other Facebook Full Approve Monetization

## TayabAmin

​I Appreciate You Stopping By My Facebook Store.

Hello to all of you. This is a REPUTABLE PLACE where you can order and purchase established, trustworthy Facebook Pages, 10k plus followers, watchtime completed, Eligible Pages and Ready to add bank

A manual and instructions are provided.
Each and every one of my pages is accessible and secure.
Pages that have [10k+] real followers and regular activities.
Pages with complete information are supplied (Full Admin access).
a user manual explaining safe Page usage.
Guaranteed to be reachable from every country.


Contact

WhatsApp: +923261806776
Поделиться в WhatsApp

Telegram: @kimsilver001
Telegram: Contact @kimsilver001

Skype:
live:.cid.752539f4c1b1f7c5

PAYMENT METHOD:

PAYPAL
PAYONEER
Bank
ALL CRYPTO PAYMENTS ACCEPTED

----------


## TayabAmin

bump thread

----------

